# 90 Stanza KA24e thermostat help needed!



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a 90 Nissan Stanza XE with the KA24E engine that I'm replacing the thermostat in. When I took off the cover the thermostat fell out and I did not note which direction it goes in. On this engine the thermostat is on the water pump housing and the hose runs to the lower part of the radiator. It is not on the upper radiator hose. Which direction should the spring of the thermostat point (towards the water pump, or towards the radiator)? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

spring facing away from you


----------

